# low amh high fsh 1st ivf cancelled about to start 2nd back to back session



## meave (Oct 21, 2013)

feeling very sad and disappointed tonight  waiting on period to start next ivf cycle bit the prospects are not good had no idea how hard this would be any advice appreciated if next cycle fails is over for us.


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

I too have a very low AMH level. Second round of ICSI was almost abandoned. Only got 2 eggs and then 1 embryo. That wee embryo is 14 weeks old now and woke me at 5:15am this morning! Never give up hope xx


----------



## meave (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks that's encouraging ...


----------

